# Uber not paying "Extra Stop on Flat Rate"



## wtdrivesnj (Dec 5, 2014)

Over the past week a some of us had issue with Uber not paying Extra stop on Flat rate. Basically they are using your Gas and time. I am not here to be nice to riders. I am working and I don't care if its 50 cents I want my money. When you drive you spend money and I for one I'm not working for free. Not only did they lower the rates to an unsustainable level but now you have to do their bogus promotion and do several stops for free.

Some of these riders truly think you are their personal drivers. They want you to wait for them, its f***ing 18 cents per minute F***Y***! UBER is refusing to pay out the extra stop, in NYC traffic that can be half an hour. *Do not do extra stops *riders can split fares while that extra fare could have gone to another fellow driver and you don't get paid for the extra stop. F...em... They are basically tricking you into doing *carpool*.

This is their BS fine print - "_Please note that short stops on the way to the final destination may not qualify for an adjustment."_
2 f..ing miles is not short

_Hello xxx,

Thanks for writing in about this flat rate trip. I took a look, and the additional time and distance did not affect the fare, so there is no adjustment necessary.

Please let me know if there is anything else I can help you with.

Best,

XXX

Uber Support_


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm confused.


----------



## wtdrivesnj (Dec 5, 2014)

Lee56 said:


> I'm confused.


well so am i


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Does Uber use flat rates anywhere anymore? The next question is, assuming a flat rate, would a non-flat rate actually be a higher fare? If not no need for adjustment, I would just treat a flat rate as a much higher minimum fare.


----------



## wtdrivesnj (Dec 5, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> Does Uber use flat rates anywhere anymore? The next question is, assuming a flat rate, would a non-flat rate actually be a higher fare? If not no need for adjustment, I would just treat a flat rate as a much higher minimum fare.


Yes in the NYC area there are Flat rates to and from the Local airports.

Non flat rates are at 1.10 per mile so it depends. Manhattan is very close to the NJ so if you get someone from the Newark Airport going right accross the Tunnel - 16 miles for $65 
while that same trip on a non flat rate is $45-$50 and that's only because of the $20 surcharge. If you get someone going far into Manhattan then the non flat rate can be better. The way to maximaze your profit is to do the Ezpass carpool if you have more than 1 passenger but you must be careful of the wait time at the toll


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

wtdrivesnj said:


> well so am i


triple confused


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> triple confused


Me too, I have no idea what this guy is talking about. Maybe flat rate is something specific to his area.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Lee56 said:


> I'm confused.





wtdrivesnj said:


> well so am i





Bart McCoy said:


> triple confused


You pick up DT LA to LAX on the way to airport passenger decides to make a stop coffee, post office or pick up someone else when you "END" the trip you do "TRIP REVIEW " you get paid by actual Time and mile which most likely will be more than the flat rate.
The statement is good for Black and a SUV in LA ,


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

I see, so is it wrong to tell the pax that the ride is from pick to airport only?
although i'll gladly make a stop or 2 for $75 for total time of an hour


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> Does Uber use flat rates anywhere anymore? The next question is, assuming a flat rate, would a non-flat rate actually be a higher fare? If not no need for adjustment, I would just treat a flat rate as a much higher minimum fare.


Yes in Sydney there are flat rates on the Black fleet to and from the airport. Their system picks up the additional Airport pickup fee here and if you take the tolled route into town. This adds up to another $11.23 here on top of the fixed rate.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

I totally get the flat rate thing. Here in Los Angeles there are only flat rates for SUV and Black, not X. So it would not make sense to do an extra stop with a flat rate because we are just screwing ourselves if Uber is not going to readjust the fare.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

wtdrivesnj said:


> Over the past week a some of us had issue with Uber not paying Extra stop on Flat rate. Basically they are using your Gas and time. I am not here to be nice to riders. I am working and I don't care if its 50 cents I want my money. When you drive you spend money and I for one I'm not working for free. Not only did they lower the rates to an unsustainable level but now you have to do their bogus promotion and do several stops for free.
> 
> Some of these riders truly think you are their personal drivers. They want you to wait for them, its f***ing 18 cents per minute F***Y***! UBER is refusing to pay out the extra stop, in NYC traffic that can be half an hour. *Do not do extra stops *riders can split fares while that extra fare could have gone to another fellow driver and you don't get paid for the extra stop. F...em... They are basically tricking you into doing *carpool*.
> 
> ...


Customer support is horrible. That's why there's no phone number. They don't want to be forced to answer questions. Just some smart ass answer


----------



## wtdrivesnj (Dec 5, 2014)

wtdrivesnj said:


> well so am i


What I'm upset about and why I say I'm confused is about Uber's ever changing policy and fine prints that magically appear overnight without notice. You as a driver will only know about a change in policy when it directly affect you.

Flat rates usually cover airports to and from big city areas - Like in California you can take a Black Car from Hollywood to the Los Angeles International Airport for $75 or in the New York area you can take a UberX from EWR airport to Manhattan for $65.

Sometimes this will work to a drivers' advantage (if there are no traffic and the rider is not going far). but sometimes it can work in reverse to the riders advantage. It equals out, I feel.

What the extra stop is when the rider wants to stop by the liquor store or the ATM or Pick up their children...etc on the way to their final destination.

I had one Flat rate from EWR to Manhattan where the rider had me drive them to pass Manhattan to Brooklyn, pick up their 2 children (10 minutes wait) from a Friend's house then the friend got in and I dropped her off somewhere in brooklyn (where they had a 2 minute goodbye) then drive back to Manhattan to drop them off, but because the rate was flat it was still $65 - I rightly ask Uber to pay the difference in Mileage and time for 2 extra stops and they paid it ($97) (but that was 6 months ago).

Now with their new policy it would be at Uber' CSR's discretion


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Just bounce when they go inside the store lol


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

Write to them again and ask them to escalate it to a manager. Lately the CSRs have become reluctant to forward issues to managers, maybe they've become victims of the wrath of Uber. Perhaps @thehappytypist can tell us if it looks bad when a CSR forwards too many emails to managers.


----------



## wtdrivesnj (Dec 5, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> Just bounce when they go inside the store lol


Well...If you bail they still get to rate you...so this is where as an "Independant Contractor" you can be "Independant" and make everybody happy


----------



## wtdrivesnj (Dec 5, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> Write to them again and ask them to escalate it to a manager. Lately the CSRs have become reluctant to forward issues to managers, maybe they've become victims of the wrath of Uber. Perhaps @thehappytypist can tell us if it looks bad when a CSR forwards too many emails to managers.


Oh I will fight for .50 cents just on principles alone. "If you don't agree please forward to manager" should always accompany an e-mail to Uber.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> Write to them again and ask them to escalate it to a manager. Lately the CSRs have become reluctant to forward issues to managers, maybe they've become victims of the wrath of Uber. Perhaps @thehappytypist can tell us if it looks bad when a CSR forwards too many emails to managers.


They might have gotten a talking to if they're escalating too much, hard to say. If it's just a couple bucks or if the stop wasn't TOO far out of the way I could see them saying no.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

I ask for the escalation pretty quickly. Unfortunately a lot of reps don't even know the rules for uber at the first level


----------



## wtdrivesnj (Dec 5, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> They might have gotten a talking to if they're escalating too much, hard to say. If it's just a couple bucks or if the stop wasn't TOO far out of the way I could see them saying no.


Uber's CSR's probably take the brunt of us drivers rant when we get mad at Uber's ever changing policies. But you have to realize we make 1.10 a mile so a couple of bucks is all we make. We've been nickled and dimed by Uber every which way. a few cents matter


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

wtdrivesnj said:


> Uber's CSR's probably take the brunt of us drivers rant when we get mad at Uber's ever changing policies. But you have to realize we make 1.10 a mile so a couple of bucks is all we make. We've been nickled and dimed by Uber every which way. a few cents matter


My personal policy is to give $5 unless the stop was right along the route anyway and it was a super short stop. It depends on how they were trained, since a lot of this is our own judgment. Some simply don't consider things from a driver's perspective. Reading this board helps me see it from you guys' angle and I can keep it in mind when I'm working on tickets.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

When I go from EWR to NY and there is an extra stop I've gotten an additional $8. You have to do a fare review and provide all the info.
I hope that hasn't changed this week.

Where is the toll booth for the EZ Pass carpool? I've been looking ever since the toll increase last week. Is it easy to use?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

jaymaxx44 said:


> When I go from EWR to NY and there is an extra stop I've gotten an additional $8. You have to do a fare review and provide all the info.
> I hope that hasn't changed this week.
> 
> Where is the toll booth for the EZ Pass carpool? I've been looking ever since the toll increase last week. Is it easy to use?


One I can answer for sure! Nothing has changed lately when it comes to extra stops in NYC.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

jaymaxx44 said:


> Where is the toll booth for the EZ Pass carpool? I've been looking ever since the toll increase last week. Is it easy to use?


First, you have to add the carpool 'plan' to your account either online or by calling eZPass. Then when at Hudson River crossings, you go to a full service lane (cash/eZPass) and tell the cashier that you have the carpool plan (just say the word Carpool) They will quickly verify the # of occupants in the car and hit a button on their computer. You need 3+ including yourself. It's awesome because it's $5.75 24/7 and makes a nice difference to your bottom line when you can use it.

Though a) be mindful when the cash lanes are busy during rush hour as your rider is paying full toll fare regardless. If there's an opportunity for you to save the $$ without affecting the rider experience, go for it. b) if there's a cop standing around your full service lane, I would quietly pay the eZPass fare and move along before the cop notices you have pax riding in the back seat.

We TLC drivers cannot opt in for carpool since we have commercial plates, but you can since you have private plates.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> First, you have to add the carpool 'plan' to your account either online or by calling eZPass. Then when at Hudson River crossings, you go to a full service lane (cash/eZPass) and tell the cashier that you have the carpool plan (just say the word Carpool) They will quickly verify the # of occupants in the car and hit a button on their computer. You need 3+ including yourself. It's awesome because it's $5.75 24/7 and makes a nice difference to your bottom line when you can use it.
> 
> Though a) be mindful when the cash lanes are busy during rush hour as your rider is paying full toll fare regardless. If there's an opportunity for you to save the $$ without affecting the rider experience, go for it. b) if there's a cop standing around your full service lane, I would quietly pay the eZPass fare and move along before the cop notices you have pax riding in the back seat.
> 
> We TLC drivers cannot opt in for carpool since we have commercial plates, but you can since you have private plates.


Thank you for the info. That's awesome.......


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

I don't allow any extra stops. I gave my pax any excuse so they dont make me wait. You make more money on miles run and not on waiting time. 
If I see heavy traffic. I just dont work until traffic get lighter.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

I think you are right on this. Someone said they have a new drivers office in LA. I would go in there. No satisfaction? No more extra stops on flat rate.


----------

